# [OT]quanti di voi hanno comprato geforce e non radeon?

## Tùrin_Mormegil

è pura curiosità... io mi sono fiondato su nvidia visto che i driverATI fanno abbastanza pietà... quanti di voi hanno fatto lo stesso ragionamento?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Metti il tag OT[/MOD]

Io prendo nvidia perche' molto meglio da installare. I driver ati sono un "casino" da mettere

----------

## PXL

ho fatto ATI - NVidia e sono tornato alla buona e vecchia Raddy 8500 =) la nvidia mi crashava tutto... la mia piccola ati avrà anche un aletta in meno del ventilatore, altrimenti va come una scheggia... la nvidia non mi ha mai convinto

----------

## Manuelixm

Io ho appena acquistato un 5700Le, sul portatile ho la 420 e sugli altri 2 fissi ho una 4200 e una geforce2. Una scuderia di nividia  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------

## calvizia

io ho appena montato una 5700 in sostituzione di una ATi 9800.. proprio per linux....

Comunque non vorrei leggere delle stropperiee.... sono due ottime schede e se funzionano e sono configurate a dovere non crashano almeno su windows.... 

CIAO!

----------

## Manuelixm

Sinceramente io sarei pro ATI, ma la differenza per linux, a quanto ho letto in giro, la fa il supporto driver. Da quello che ho letto in questo momento le nividia hanno dei driver linux migliori, solo per questo ho scelto nividia, spero che le cose cambino.

----------

## blackgenio

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> è pura curiosità... io mi sono fiondato su nvidia visto che i driverATI fanno abbastanza pietà... quanti di voi hanno fatto lo stesso ragionamento?

 

Eccomi qui ...

dopo mille casini e crash dovuti ai driver ATI ora prendo solo nvidia 

cia ciaoo

----------

## bigliasfera

sul portatile nvidia sul fisso ati e per me meglio mille volte nvidia....

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

io sinceramente avrei preferito comprare una ATI, ma le limitazioni dei driver sono evidenti a quanto dice google, quindi....poi la mia 5700Le l'ho pagato 70 euri... una sk simile della ati l'avrei pagata almeno 90 e dico almeno...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> sul portatile nvidia sul fisso ati e per me meglio mille volte nvidia....

 

Io ho esattamente il contrario, anche se devo dire che a me il 3d non serve molto

----------

## Vendicatore

Io ho cambiato una 9800 per una 6800GT, ma il cambio e' stato piu' che altro dovuto al fatto che mi ostino a usare tutta la userland a 64bit (amd64 rulez) e al fatto che ogni tanto ci gioco pure (e ovviamente di winzozz non volgio manco sentire parlare   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

----------

## Mistobaan

Io usl portatile ho una radeon, a casa un Nvidia..

per il momento ho una maggiore preferenza per nvidia.. per il fatto che sviluppa molto nel campo 3D vedi tutti i bei demo per CG...

 :Wink: 

----------

## koma

io ho 4 pc di cui 4 geforce. Le schede vnvidia sono molto + semplici da configurare e in più i tools di mod o tuning sono molto + avanti

----------

## =DvD=

Io!

----------

## abaddon83

certo che quelli di ati son stupidi bene pero'... si stanno ciucciando un sacco di utenti linux per sta storia... pure io ho sul portatile una ati  :Sad:  che per ora manco mi gestisce il 3d perchè ho installato xorg 6.8 e come si sa i driver proprietari non vanno....

Eh si.. l'ati sta commettendo un grave errore sottovalutando l'utenza linux... sta regalando un sacco di clienti a Nvidia

----------

## hardskinone

Io. Ati fara' anche buone schede ma senza driver sono solo sabbia e piombo...

----------

## n3m0

da sempre nvidia.

----------

## gaffiere

quando mi sono progettato il pc, l'ho fatto con un occhio a linux e uno al 3D. la scelta è ricaduta su NVIDIA: ed è stata un'ottima scelta.

sul portatile una vecchia ati rage M1 o 2 non ricordo, che mi ha fatto dannare non poco...

see ya

----------

## Elianto

Anch'io ho sempre scelto nvidia per via del supporto linux.

Secondo questa notizia comunque, presto ci sarà più possibilità di scelta.

Ciao !!!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Elianto wrote:*   

> Anch'io ho sempre scelto nvidia per via del supporto linux.
> 
> Secondo questa notizia comunque, presto ci sarà più possibilità di scelta.
> 
> Ciao !!!

 

Questa si che e' una bella notizia!!!!! Speriamo che non siano solo chiacchiere pubblicitarie...anche perche' preferisco di gran lunga le Ati!!!!

/me che ha una Radeon 9200 che non sfrutta al pieno delle possibilita'   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lopio

anche io ho optato per nvidia per le stesse ragioni degli altri.

Tenendo conto che non gioco non mi accorgo della differenza poi...

----------

## Syylk

nVidia

Per vari motivi:

o) comprare hardware che poi non uso appieno mi pare, onestamente, abbastanza lontano dall'ottimo.

o) le Quadro multihead su pannelli belli grandi (dai 2kx2k in su) sono una gioia, in ambito industriale.

o) incentivare e "premiare" chi si degna almeno di offrire driver per linux. Il che potrebbe benissimo essere propedeutico all'apertura del codice stesso, se il produttore volesse premiare chi lo premia scegliendolo.

o) tecnicamente, premiare chi produce un unico driver per tutte le GPU, senza dover inseguire mille driver per ogni famiglia di schede (ho avuto un'ATI 340M su uno dei portatili in azienda, ed e' stata una ciste su per le chiappe).

o) nel caso dell'hardware per il quale il driver proprietario offre tutto quello che c'e' da offrire (non mi risulta che ci siano caratteristiche esclusive dei driver windows), mi pare pretestuoso installmanirsi sull'open a tutti i costi - incluso il "costo" di avere una GPU 3D che urla, e non usarla. Capirei se i driver proprietari non offrissero supporto per tutte le features, come la leggendaria stampante Xerox che diede origine a GNU, ma il limite qui e' nella tecnologia delle GPU, non nella volonta' di sviluppare driver che stiano dietro all'hardware.

Vabbe', troppe considerazioni politiche.  :Smile: 

o) il logo nVidia e' piu' fico di quello ATI.  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

OT

 *Quote:*   

> Capirei se i driver proprietari non offrissero supporto per tutte le features, come la leggendaria stampante Xerox che diede origine a GNU

 

Sbav ora vado di google... Non la so sta storia...

Saresti cosi gentile da fornirmi altre chiavi di riverca?

//edit: trovato tutto!

TO  <-- in puro stile if .. fi lol

----------

## Vendicatore

 *Quote:*   

> Capirei se i driver proprietari non offrissero supporto per tutte le features, come la leggendaria stampante Xerox che diede origine a GNU

 

RMS rulez   :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

storicamente "nVidioso" pure io, dapprima per simpatia + che per effettive motivazioni, ora anche e soprattutto per la possibilita' di sfruttare appieno la mia schda sul pinguino... Concordo pienamente con chi bacchetta Ati, stanno perdendo una bella fetta di utenza e prima o poi se ne accorgeranno.

----------

## PXL

spero sia vero almeno stavolta

http://news.hwupgrade.it/13627.html

----------

## Peach

dai vari benchmarks ati sembrano meglio... peccato che questo succeda sotto win... indubbio che ho preso una nvidia geforce 2 ti (fino a che non ho deciso di smantellare il fisso) ora come ora sarei propenso a prendere una 6600 gts (se non erro il nome).

----------

## gutter

Sotto linux ho sempre usato solo nvidia.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Syylk

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Sbav ora vado di google... Non la so sta storia...
> 
> Saresti cosi gentile da fornirmi altre chiavi di riverca?

 

http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/shouldbefree.html (cerca con "xerox").

Direttamente dalle sacre manine di Sant'Ignuzio, dodici anni fa.

So che lo avrai trovato. Lo riporto per la cultura collettiva del forum.

----------

